# MyDigitalSSD 128GB 6G M.2 NGFF SSD (Mini Review)



## LiveOrDie (Nov 22, 2013)

*MyDigitalSSD 128GB Super Cache 2 42mm SATA III 6G M.2 NGFF SSD with FNet HybriDi*

*


 *

*And this shows you the real size of the drive the M.2 is on the right.*
*



*

So i picked up a MyDigitalSSD 128GB N.2 SSD for my ROG impact i had the slot there so i couldn't resist for the price and wanted to check out this new type of drive, Why did i buy it mainly for a games drive .

The MyDigitalSSD 128GB cost around $138 AUD which is a little more than a normal full sized SSD.

*Anvil's Storage Utilities Version RC6*_*                 ATTO Disk Benchmark 2.47*_


MyDigitalSSD 128GB M.2


 




Samsung 840 pro 256 SSD SATA III in RAID 0


 




Western Digital Black 1TB SATA III


----------

